# August 24 Graceda Park, Modesto CA National Straight Pride Counterprotest



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

Hopefully they don’t get their permit approved.


----------



## Hudson

Freedom of speech applies to everyone. Its not something you can cherry pick. Though I do think Modesto is a shit hole so some straight pride protest in modesto will just be shit.


----------



## Deleted member 125

That flyer might as well say "this event is gonna be boring as fuck"


----------



## Deleted member 24782

They forgot to add "Beastiality."


----------



## roughdraft

Brodiesel710 said:


> They forgot to add "Beastiality."



the implication was strong there, i could read it before i even saw yr post !


----------



## blank

Looks like another cringe inducing episode of left tryhards and right tryhards shouting tired slogans. Someone should bring a kazoo.


----------



## train in vain

ElonMusksButtcheeks said:


> Hopefully they don’t get their permit approved.



Whys that? Because its not what you believe in? Those folks are probably saying the same thing whenever whatever ideas you have get put on display as well. So what really separates you from them on a basic level? Not much i imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

train in vain said:


> Whys that? Because its not what you believe in? Those folks are probably saying the same thing whenever whatever ideas you have get put on display as well. So what really separates you from them on a basic level? Not much i imagine.



No I disagree, this event is disturbing, it's not just about straightness. You need to read between the lines, the event is truly perpetuating genuine hatred and bigotry. The language was very carefully selected and intentionally used so it can be displayed easily on any social media platform or tacked to a community bulletin board. I mean am i wrong here? I'm by no means an anarchist or even all that political but the flyer kind of offended me.


----------



## void gaze

This is literally a neo-nazi/alt-right event. Its organizers have been clear they are not just anti-lgbt+ but anti-Semitic, white nationalists. They are jumping on the bandwagon with a similar event in Boston being put on by other known fascists who have been coming up with one ‘cause’ after another to try and instigate PDX-style right wing street violence. If we should have learned one thing about these people it’s not to take them at face value but read critical research on them. Their rallies, whatever they call them are about organizing and recruiting for fascist violence. 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/far-r...pride-parades-to-win-recruits-media-attention


----------



## Deleted member 125

@train in vain you and @blank y'all can't be serious right? These events are held as a celebration of hatred and flat out open bigotry. Straight up (no pun intended) their purpose is to use free speech to promote hate and you calling people who oppose it "left tryhards" says a lot about how you feel on the subject of other people being a little ticked off that nazis are having fucking parades. Don't give them their freedom cause they are not gonna give you yers. There's 2 sides, the right side, and the side that literally has nazis on it. It shouldn't be too difficult to not sit on the fence on this one.


----------



## blank

I base the amount of gravitas I give something on impact over intent, is all. Hand me a petition I'll sign it, put up a candidate I will vote for them etc. but conversationally I just kind of shrug. 

But I do legitimately find some protest episodes cringeworthy. Like full on painful to watch. And other things are pretty disturbing. I think this will be the former.


----------



## Deleted member 125

blank said:


> I base the amount of gravitas I give something on impact over intent, is all. Hand me a petition I'll sign it, put up a candidate I will vote for them etc. but conversationally I just kind of shrug.
> 
> But I do legitimately find some protest episodes cringeworthy. Like full on painful to watch. And other things are pretty disturbing. I think this will be the former.



You think seeing people protesting a hate rally is "painful to watch"?


----------



## Jerrell

I'm too drunk for this conversation right now (I'm personally barely holding it together while being housed up for the summer with family and their stupid inescapable drama), but hopefully I remember this thread is here in the next few days while it's still relevant because I had something to add that's been on my mind for a while and I think it would matter.

Peace.


----------



## train in vain

SlankyLanky said:


> @train in vain you and @blank y'all can't be serious right? These events are held as a celebration of hatred and flat out open bigotry. Straight up (no pun intended) their purpose is to use free speech to promote hate and you calling people who oppose it "left tryhards" says a lot about how you feel on the subject of other people being a little ticked off that nazis are having fucking parades. Don't give them their freedom cause they are not gonna give you yers. There's 2 sides, the right side, and the side that literally has nazis on it. It shouldn't be too difficult to not sit on the fence on this one.



I usually have to explain myself more when it comes to this type of shit. I dont support their cause..or anyones really i exist wayyyy outside that realm. I do support people being able to express whatever bullshit they have rattling around their head though. Real freedom. I dont like fuckin nazis..bunch of god damn idiots..but i also dont like the extremw opposite end of the spectrum either..the fuckin pc police. I vould get very in depth on this i just dont have.time and you probably dont give a shit. Bottom line is..if you get to say your piece so does everyone else for better or worse...now if you wanna go punch a motherfucker in the face for being dumb....


----------



## Deleted member 125

train in vain said:


> I usually have to explain myself more when it comes to this type of shit. I dont support their cause..or anyones really i exist wayyyy outside that realm. I do support people being able to express whatever bullshit they have rattling around their head though. Real freedom. I dont like fuckin nazis..bunch of god damn idiots..but i also dont like the extremw opposite end of the spectrum either..the fuckin pc police. I vould get very in depth on this i just dont have.time and you probably dont give a shit. Bottom line is..if you get to say your piece so does everyone else for better or worse...now if you wanna go punch a motherfucker in the face for being dumb....



I think a protest that only exists because there are nazis proudly walking around is a cause you dont have to be part of the pc police to get behind.


----------



## train in vain

SlankyLanky said:


> I think a protest that only exists because there are nazis proudly walking around is a cause you dont have to be part of the pc police to get behind.


Im not arguing that. Fuck nazis. How many skinheads have YOU physically fought? Im saying if some asshole has a rally then some asshole has a rally. Who gets to decide whats ok to say and what isnt? Thats my issue. Maybe i quoted something i shouldnt have or some shit..i dont know. ✌ im not comin back on this one. Go fight em


----------



## Road warrior

void gaze said:


> This is literally a neo-nazi/alt-right event. Its organizers have been clear they are not just anti-lgbt+ but anti-Semitic, white nationalists. They are jumping on the bandwagon with a similar event in Boston being put on by other known fascists who have been coming up with one ‘cause’ after another to try and instigate PDX-style right wing street violence. If we should have learned one thing about these people it’s not to take them at face value but read critical research on them. Their rallies, whatever they call them are about organizing and recruiting for fascist violence.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/far-r...pride-parades-to-win-recruits-media-attention


----------



## Deleted member 125

train in vain said:


> Go fight em.



to answer yer original question, 3. It seems like you want to not talk about why you feel how you feel and that's fine, I'll drop it to. But I think that yer wrong and this particular issue especially these days is imo kinda a import thing to not be on the fence about.


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

I agree with you. If you don’t do what’s right, even passively, they will still hurt people.


----------



## Deleted member 125

@train in vain please do not edit all of yer posts that you made in this thread. You said what you said. The edit feature does not exist so you can back peddle. I reverted them back for you.


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

Thanks


----------



## void gaze

Also it’s no coincidence that ‘straight pride’ parallels ‘white pride’. Pretending that groups who already have the upper hand are actually oppressed is a gesture of projection which leads very quickly to violence against marginalized groups. ‘Free speech’, even if it were at issue here, does not happen in a vacuum it also doesn’t mean freedom from ppl telling you to shut up and fuck off I’m not even an activist or antifa myself but I’m glad that someone is standing in their way...can you imagine what would have happened in Charlottesville if 1000s weren’t there against them? the u.s. state is becoming more and more fascist and relying on people like this to stop opposition and terrorize marginalized groups.


----------



## Jerrell

Damn, I got drunk again and remembered I had something to say and now it's lost in that cloud in my head again.

There was something about how Sociology 101 teaches that all humans seek Wealth, Power, and/or Privilege....and how it's probably less than that, that we're all just wanting to feel special on some level.

Then something about white Americans having no true "where I come from" ancestry type thing going on...like there's no deep feeling of home, just what we/they know from western history and westerns (as in movies, all movies).

Damn. I had it in my head and then my music stopped playing and I lost the thought again.


----------



## roughdraft

void gaze said:


> Also it’s no coincidence that ‘straight pride’ parallels ‘white pride’. Pretending that groups who already have the upper hand are actually oppressed is a gesture of projection which leads very quickly to violence against marginalized groups.



basically straight white male here, this idea hadn't really clicked for me the way different associates explained it, but this flipped a switch for me. Keep on speakin this way, thanks for this


----------



## roughdraft

Jerrell said:


> There was something about how Sociology 101 teaches that all humans seek Wealth, Power, and/or Privilege....and how it's probably less than that, that we're all just wanting to feel special on some level.
> 
> Then something about white Americans having no true "where I come from" ancestry type thing going on...like there's no deep feeling of home, just what we/they know from western history and westerns (as in movies, all movies).



only to add to some of this and hopefully keep the discussion going, I heard sort of the same, but it was more What do people need to be happy? 1 Health, 2 Money and...not sure what the other was but lets go with something like 3 Purpose, up to like, community, stuff to do that builds confidence - that's practically power and privelege, right? Anyway yeah, the above 3 altogether equal better happiness than 1 or 2 out of the 3, I would figure.

I think it's the same for a lot of people in the US especially but in many parts of the world...this issue of lack of background identity, and identifying with cheap and doctored propaganda in movies and so on, even just fuckin blindly worshipping "western" ideals and materialism, god damn it sucks - regardless of ethnicity - but this is not the case for absolutely everyone...

but for the many who it does, maybe this lack of identity provokes anger, or some lost feeling in a lot of people, but i think the biggest fear is loss. My point is that some people have tighter community and stronger individual purpose regardless of their at-large oppression, and THAT really matters too.

im sure its ignorant and insensitive to suggest that many white folks, including straight white folks (assuming the cause of their anguish is not that theyre all pent up because they cant get out of the closet, you know, homophpbia, transphobia, projection)... are having a very bad time because theyve got almost nothing in one or more of the 3 aforementioned "categories for happiness" and probably the less you have...not wealth or even health, but the third factor above, a type of confidence, belonging to yourself and the world around you, is something "at stake" in a visceral, primate way, and the less firm it is. the more you might be inclined to fight or go insane, for fear of losing the little you (perceive to) have.

the people running this rally, im not with them, just recognizing its not because theyre white, or straight.. its because theyre fuckin dumb.

the common thread is fear. just people who feel they are hurting, and yes a lack of empathy or intelligence makes folks better off not recognize that they aren't actively repressed in a uniform way but unfortunately it isn't that simple. plenty of straight and/or white people get targeted and at the end of the day - stripped of autonomy - for different reasons, you know, disabilities, quirks, addictions, etc. and that all is not irrelevant either, though i get it, in more uniformly repressed demographics in the "straight white male" dominant society, these issues are also relevant and for many people they compound, more rapidly, and its one thing that fills me with fuckin anguish for personal and nonpersonal reasons....one, i am actually close, and in some cases very, very close - as in some of my closest people, where saying friend or even family i feel cheapens the love i have for them - to some LGBT and "not white" people. Two, its a reflection of even broader and deeper issues we have goin on in the world. Ignorance, denial, suicidial tendencies.

im not justifying anything, its all fucked. im only trying to point out even more variables in the equation here. I'M tryin to understand everything here better too, im not selling anything or "running for office" - so maybe you want to hit me back in a PM or in here, if we all agree its on topic and i think so - because as said ITT, it isnt something to be on the fence about.

this wasnt super well written, i just had a waking nightmare, and this is one way i can get back to sleep.


----------



## White Hawk

Maybe just let eachother be?


----------



## Deleted member 125

White Hawk said:


> Maybe just let eachother be?



Because being complacent to fucking nazis is pretty ridiculous. These people arnt living and letting live. They are nazis. What's difficult to grasp that hate rallies should be opposed.

Fucks sake dude, seriously?


----------



## White Hawk

Not the direction I was looking at that from but I understand your interpretation


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Interesting discussion, with [surprise] no follow up so I figured I'd do some quick research just to see how things went, and this was the first thing I found: "Straight Pride" rally in California draws 20 attendees, 200 counter-protestors - https://www.newsweek.com/straight-pride-modesto-1456352
So, basically like 20 knuckleheads showed up to do the Rally, while 200 individuals showed up to protest.

I wonder how it would have went if nobody showed up, if it was just those clowns doing the rally and no audience, no protest, would they even have a rally if there was no one there ??
We used to get some white power rallys out in Wallingford say 25 years ago, but I never bothered going to those rally's as I did not want to get my head kicked in.
I recently on the weapon of choice thread here mused about something Steve Ignorant said in the early 1980s, how freedom ain't worth it if violence it the price one pays, and there is some truth to it.

Do I want to live in a society where I am told how I am to live, etc ??
No way.... but I don't want the wild west either.

Just now, coming back home I heard the sound of bottles being tossed about, and I looked at my dog and quietly motioned for her to think about going inside, which she did.
My next thought was what weapon to prepare, but thankfully nothing further happened.

These rallys are to me designed to incite violence though their message of hate.

Divide and Conquer.

*And the more violence the better !!
**And the better it is, the more our so called President blames the Left for inciting it, labeling the Left as terrorists, talk about a no win situation !!

We saw that a lot last year, and even worse how they seem to get away with it.

Does not help that our supposed President endorses these random acts of violence, until someone tells him to change his tune on Twitter..... which he then promptly does on cue.

I don't know what the answer is here, in fact even on this post I have "agreed/liked" checked on comments which contradict one another because I can see both sides to the argument.

I do know if these people did such a protest in my neighborhood, I'd be out front sitting on my property with a rifle on my lap just in case things got out of hand and I felt threatened.....

Again, I hate to think like that - I'm actually a Peace Punk from the early 1980s, but at the same time I don't want - or need - any trouble coming my way, and if trouble does come I need to be able to defend myself by any means necessary.

But I can fully appreciate those who are willing to take a stand for what's right here.

Anarchy Peace LOVE Freedom xoxoxo
Big George + Loki the Dog


----------



## void gaze

OTTERWOLF said:


> I wonder how it would have went if nobody showed up, if it was just those clowns doing the rally and no audience, no protest, would they even have a rally if there was no one there ??



They probably would have roamed the area terrorizing and beating up queer people (and people of color, homeless people etc etc) as has happened in the vicinity of other fascist rallies. They aren’t like left wing peacenik activists who literally just want to perform, as you said, for an “audience.”


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Actually, that might have come out wrong - the left wing people I know recognize that today you need firearms, and years ago... yes it was more about getting the message out, but there was always a good audience to hear, in NYC anyway....


But I can see your point with what you are saying about if the Straight Pride Rally, if no one showed up then I could see them taking out their frustrations on the first poor sod they seen, or start busting up store fronts..... either way, a no win situation.............


----------



## White Hawk

People (fawna and flora too, I suppose) hold deeply seeded concepts about those among them as well though they don't seem to project said thoughts


----------

